# Australain Chapter



## simomatra

I have paced a thread on an Australian forum to gauge if they want one I nearly have enough to start a local where i live. Not sure if we want to go local or just the entire country to start then get local ones after

If any Australian are interested please PM

Sam


----------



## chuditch

G'day Sam....I have just recently joined the Association and will be preparing a 'profile' together with some phots of my work. Has a Chapter been established in Australia yet..I am from Buselton in Western Australia...

Regards....George Herring


----------



## simomatra

George to date there has been no chapter formed.

I have about 5 people on the eastern seaboard interested but that's as far as it has gone.


----------



## cjaussiepens

Sam, Add me to the list. Could be a good thing if it comes together. Home is Proserpine Qld.  Regards,  Cj   .........


----------



## YouthMinisterDan

*Australian wood and customs*

I have a friend that will be coming back to the States for the holidays and I thought it would be great if they could bring back some blanks or a plank of wood in their luggage. 

Are there any custom restrictions or problems that may arise with them?

Any other suggestions?

Where would be the best place for him to get access to some blanks?

Thanks for the help,
Dan


----------



## simomatra

Hi Dan

I  regularly send and receive blanks from the States and other countries and to date have never had anything confiscated. I have had the parcel opened and examined that's all.

Coming to Australia no bark, sawn on all faces and no sawdust is the general rule and also declare it as what it is.

As far as the Australian chapter is concerned if we get enough interest I will re open it. So far there has not been enough to start one we are all spread too far apart


----------



## Rum Pig

I'm interested in an Aussie chapter I will send a pm:biggrin:


----------



## Gezawa

*Australian Chapter*

G Day Sam, I am interested, I live in Esperance Western Australia.
PM Sent.
Cheers Gerry


----------



## Justin_F

*Id be interested*

Hi, Id be interested - Im located in Sydney and have been a member for 5 years.
Juz


----------



## simomatra

Do we have enough interest to get this off the ground?


----------



## Kev

Count me in


----------



## BigShed

I'll play Sam


----------



## Ironwood

I'm interested, not sure what's involved though.

We are all spread too far apart to be able to have regular meetings.


----------



## Chris Braid

I am a Goldfields Woodturner in W.A. and I'm interested... either statewide or Nationally...


----------

